# Javascript!!



## Jolene strain (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi i'm new to this but i have something going on on my computer i dont understand???This morning i woke up turned my internet on and went to the page i wanter to go on. It allowed me to do so but then when i try to click the next page button it wont allow me to.It looks as if it works but then does'nt.when i scroll the mouse over the next page button on the bottom of my screen it says "javascript_dopostback" I dont know much about coputers my internet was working fine last night now its doing this.What can i do?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Got a link?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Seems like maybe you have JavaScript turned off in your browser. However, we can't really help unless we know the webpage you were trying to view


----------



## profi777 (Aug 4, 2007)

The most popular reason of it - is DISABLES javascript in your browser.But js function look like that asp.net was generated her and reason may be in expiried session
But for more information write URL of page


----------



## Jolene strain (Aug 1, 2007)

namenotfound said:


> Seems like maybe you have JavaScript turned off in your browser. However, we can't really help unless we know the webpage you were trying to view


How would i turn javascript back on in my browser?? It happens when i check my e-mail and when i go on myspace i can't click the logout or the nextpage buttons.


----------



## profi777 (Aug 4, 2007)

What's type of browser?


----------



## Jolene strain (Aug 1, 2007)

Ummm i'm not very good with computers yet but my homepage is msn.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

If you don't know what browser you are using the odds are that it is IE.

However - Please post the link to the site.


----------



## Jolene strain (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/roymariebrown


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Jolene strain said:


> http://www.myspace.com/roymariebrown


I don't see any "Next Page".

Personally I would get another browser such as Firefox or Opera .


----------



## Jolene strain (Aug 1, 2007)

would that fix the problem? Its not that i need to download a new java or anything? What does javascriptdopostback mean/


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Jolene strain said:


> http://www.myspace.com/roymariebrown


That's a nice picture


----------



## Jolene strain (Aug 1, 2007)

namenotfound said:


> That's a nice picture


Thank you well i'm trying to download http://www.firefox2008.cc/us/ but i ant because when i click my buttons they won't work!!i'm getting so mad!!How can i fix this stupid javascript!!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Download it from here: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## Jolene strain (Aug 1, 2007)

MMJ said:


> Download it from here: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


I'll try but when i click the download button it wont go through because the buttons won't work.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Use this:

http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub...2.0.0.6/win32/en-US/Firefox Setup 2.0.0.6.exe


----------



## Jolene strain (Aug 1, 2007)

ok i just downloaded it now what??


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Open Firefox than navigate to that page. It should work.


----------

